# NEW UPDATE 9/23/15- Big buck getting bit by snake!!



## WOODSWIZE (Aug 24, 2015)

Zoom in (on your computer, hold control down while hitting + or - on your keyboard) and look at the snake on the left side of pic on his antlers.
You think he will be ok?


----------



## oops1 (Aug 24, 2015)

I can't see it


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm missing it too.


----------



## DYI hunting (Aug 24, 2015)

All I see is a tree branch?


----------



## six (Aug 24, 2015)

Me either?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 24, 2015)

There's some mushrooms you really shouldn't eat....


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Aug 24, 2015)

That's a forked stick not the mouth of a snake.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 24, 2015)

Wut?


----------



## brunofishing (Aug 24, 2015)

He's a goner!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 24, 2015)

Lets see a few more pics from this cam. Thats a forked stick I do believe.


----------



## six (Aug 24, 2015)

brunofishing said:


> He's a goner!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 24, 2015)

Oak snake.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 24, 2015)

Dang.....prayers sent for a quick recovery!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 24, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Oak snake.



Rare and vicious


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 24, 2015)

Uhhhhh.........


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 24, 2015)

That's a good imagination


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 24, 2015)

Do you look at every picture this hard ?


----------



## Buck Nasty (Aug 24, 2015)

Im going coo-coo for co-co puffs.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 24, 2015)

Poisonous Cobra Rattler


----------



## Whitetailfreak23 (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks like a forked drop tine lol


----------



## hold em hook (Aug 24, 2015)

timber rattler for sure


----------



## Milkman (Aug 24, 2015)

Looks like the missing Gaboon Viper


----------



## Kanook (Aug 24, 2015)

It appears to be a fork/claw on the tip.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Aug 24, 2015)

OK -I zoomed in more and snapped a pic of the snake about to strike the buck. Look to the left of the bucks right eye (left side of pic) and you can see the snake about to get him!
But, good news! -the snake was a non-venomous "Eastern Buck Striker" that hangs out around salt and mineral licks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 24, 2015)

Prayers sent for the deer!


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Aug 24, 2015)

That's his antler


----------



## paleman (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't know...those tree limbs are dangerous...They've put me on the ground several times!


----------



## shawshank (Aug 24, 2015)

BUCK 87JT said:


> That's his antler



That's what I think -but looks like a snake!! Funny!! Y'all others could not see that?? Wow


----------



## NUTT (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh. I see it now!


----------



## chefrific (Aug 25, 2015)

Prayers sent for the OP.  Hope he finds a good optometrist.


----------



## jtomczak (Aug 25, 2015)

Snakes are evolving their camo patterns so that now some of them are completely invisible. It's really scary. You can take a picture of them and not seem them at all. Happens on trail cam pics all the time.


----------



## cmriner (Aug 25, 2015)

Yall obvisouly aren't looking close enuff ! Theres definitely a coppercottonwater-rattler bout to lay the smack down on that there buck. He should've give him one more year tho !


----------



## Piggy06 (Aug 25, 2015)

Looks like a "limb ber" rattler. You have to be careful with them. They fall out trees and have a very ferocious "bark".


----------



## Full Draw McGraw (Aug 25, 2015)

It's the fabled Medussa-deer. The worst part is once he sheds his velvet all those points will have snake heads on em. Also, don't look him in the eye or you'll turn to stone. Scary stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd be more concerned with that poacher slightly to the right directly above the buck. Just left of the big tree on the right. Looks like he's trying to get a bead on that buck with his bow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2015)

Dead deer walking..


----------



## TireKicker (Aug 25, 2015)

Came in all like, "Oh, wow"

Leaving all like, "wut..."


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 25, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> Came in all like, "Oh, wow"
> 
> Leaving all like, "wut..."



Me too!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 25, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> Came in all like, "Oh, wow"
> 
> Leaving all like, "wut..."





cklem said:


> Me too!!!


----------



## Kentuckykeith (Aug 26, 2015)

I think it's just the fallen tree limb with a fork that looks like a snake striking, also a snakes mouth doesn't open that far back from the object it's striking. typically


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 26, 2015)

I think someone has too much time on their hands and the off season boredom is causing hallucinations.


----------



## Tommy12 (Aug 27, 2015)

Do you have any other pics of that same area? I believe it's a stick or something else. Snakes strike up from the ground....that one looks like it's striking down. Looks like a stick to me.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 27, 2015)

jtomczak said:


> Snakes are evolving their camo patterns so that now some of them are completely invisible. It's really scary. You can take a picture of them and not seem them at all. Happens on trail cam pics all the time.



Mossy Oak Snake Breakup Pattern. I recognized it immediately.


----------



## sman (Aug 27, 2015)

I see it. At first I thought it was a rattle snake but now I'm think racka snake.


----------



## 1 MAVERICK (Aug 29, 2015)

Oak rattler


----------



## dtala (Aug 29, 2015)

step away from the crack pipe......


----------



## LTZ25 (Aug 29, 2015)

If you go look where picture was taken I bet the snake is still there.


----------



## humdandy (Aug 29, 2015)

Prayers sent....


----------



## bullgator (Aug 29, 2015)

Actually it looks like a pair of them suckers!, which is not unusual for Buck Strikers especially the Eastern variety.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Aug 29, 2015)

Well, here's another pic of the buck from the same cam after he was hit by the snake -looks like he is in good health but it made his front legs shorter?? That venom is powerful stuff.


----------



## Junkyarddawg724 (Aug 29, 2015)

You, good sir, have got a certified STUD on your hands. I think that snake venom pushed those antlers all the way over 150... I might need to see if I can get some snakes to put in my food plots next year...


----------



## MFOSTER (Aug 30, 2015)

Woodwise if it's a snake blow up pic and post it,hallucinating is a terrible disease, I possess it every time I'm in a stand.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 30, 2015)

Awesome pic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2015)

Don't think I have ever seen a deer's legs shrink that way.


----------



## riverbank (Aug 30, 2015)

I'd have a heart attack if that Swamp donkey came out broad side on me !!


----------



## flintrvrgigger (Sep 2, 2015)

Those shorter legs are gonna make it harder for him to run away from you now.


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 2, 2015)

WOODSWIZE said:


> Well, here's another pic of the buck from the same cam after he was hit by the snake -looks like he is in good health but it made his front legs shorter?? That venom is powerful stuff.



Is he 3.5


----------



## Kdad (Sep 5, 2015)

Lowered front end with big 60's on the back end... Ahhhh, the good ol' days.


----------



## Kdad (Sep 23, 2015)

> I don't know...those tree limbs are dangerous...They've put me on the ground several times!
> 
> yeah, they've evolved enough to start ground checking humans!!!! Been there myself, sticks do hurt!!!


----------



## donald-f (Sep 23, 2015)

WOODSWIZE said:


> Well, here's another pic of the buck from the same cam after he was hit by the snake -looks like he is in good health but it made his front legs shorter?? That venom is powerful stuff.



Looks like that snake is still there and it is going for the throat this time.


----------



## rosewood (Sep 23, 2015)

In the original picture, you can see there is a few sprigs of grass crossing the "snake".  I think that is why the stick looks like an open mouth.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Sep 23, 2015)

Well, I have been bow hunting him with no luck -you think the venom made him invisible?


----------



## flintrvrgigger (Sep 23, 2015)

Probably so... same thing happened to me a couple years ago


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Sep 24, 2015)

Piggy06 said:


> Looks like a "limb ber" rattler. You have to be careful with them. They fall out trees and have a very ferocious "bark".



That is a good one!!!    

gt40


----------



## don (Sep 29, 2015)

Kanook said:


> It appears to be a fork/claw on the tip.



Yep looks like a main frame 10 with the left tip having a small fork or a downward small eleventh tine....


----------



## runswithbeer (Oct 14, 2015)

Waste of 187 seconds of my life


----------



## TROPHYBUCK (Oct 15, 2015)

I believe he is invisible until he starts to rut.....

mr


----------



## FMC (Oct 19, 2015)

runswithbeer said:


> Waste of 187 seconds of my life


----------



## bwarren2 (Oct 20, 2015)

Can someone please delete this thread


----------



## Cobb Vista Club (Oct 22, 2015)

bwarren2 said:


> Can someone please delete this thread



Why?  Because of someone having a little fun with a pic that does look kinda like a snake striking or because he has a stud buck on his cam?


----------



## tcoker (Oct 27, 2015)

WOODSWIZE said:


> Well, I have been bow hunting him with no luck -you think the venom made him invisible?



Possible... Based off date of when it was originally bitten versus how much of the front legs had already deteriorated by the second pic, he could be completely vanished by now... That's assuming he was only bitten once. Everyone knows multiple bites will rapidly speed up the disappearing process.


----------



## Big buck bagger jr (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't see it


----------

